# Nipple Sun(11/7) which forecast



## adaminFL (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey...first post here...have learned a ton and had my first trip with my dad last week out to the nipple...caught a 30# yft. Needless to say I'm hooked and want to try it agian sunday. My question is they are calling 1-3's out to 20 nm....and then 4-6 20-60 nm out...which forecast do you look at? I realize the Nipple is ~25 out, but didnt know which you guys really take into consideration? 

Thanks for the help.

A


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

good question I never get the right forcast LOL


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I always look at the 60 mile forecast. Chances are its going to be pretty bumpy this coming sunday but you never know.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

When 4-6's are forecasted, stay at home and save the money for the next trip. If they get it right it will be miserable at best and could even be dangerous depending on the size boat you are fishing from. Not worth tahing a chance.


This is only my opinion of course.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

whatever the forecast is, I double it.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42040

Use this bouy forecast and marine forecast 1. Looks like they are calling for 3 to 5. The reason they are different is the north wind, the farther you go out the bumpier it will get. Unless you have a larger boat and like it bumpy I would stay closer to shore....


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

adaminFL said:


> ..which forecast do you look at?A


Morning
Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NE 15 to 21 knots 
Seas: ENE 4 feet at 5 sec.

Afternoon
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NE 12 to 17 knots
Seas: ENE 3 feet at 5 sec.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't go Sunday. You will regret it at best.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I apologize to everyone because my wife said I could fish Saturday and Sunday. Very rare. I believe that this upset the sea and this resulted in this forecast.


----------



## lingbat (Nov 4, 2009)

I never needed permission from my wife to go fishin, if I wanted to go I just went. Course im on my 3rd wife now.


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

LOL yall know she had aready looked at the forcast. thats how they roll LOL now you got to do yard work instead or go fish off a bridge that is what i would do lol


----------



## adaminFL (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies all! Yeah I'm staying in tomorrow (sun) sounds like it would be a wash and a waste of gas...hopefully next weekend.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

We had hoped to go tomorrow as well, but not gonna happen based on forecast and present conditions. I've got better things to do than get the crap beat out of me!


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

pretend that you are going fishing and then check on your wife if she is saying it's ok to go both days. No wife says that.


----------

